# Surrogacy in India



## rachelhopeful

Hi 

After many failed IVFs in London we are packing our bags and heading to Mumbai for surrogacy. We are lucky enough to have a surrogate lined up. I am in talks with The Mumbai Fertility Clinic with Dr Jatin. Has anyone had any dealings with this clinic before. I can't find any testimonials online. 

Or can anyone recommend any other clinics? 

I hope someone out there can offer some advice.  

xxx


----------



## rokon

I'm a foreign resident of Mumbai and have done IVF here over the past couple of years. I have no experience with Dr. Jatin but I can tell you about my impressions and experiences with three clinics here:

1) Jaslok: Dr. Parikh is a pleasant woman and clearly is experienced, but during my visit in 2012 I found the clinic at Jaslok to be overwhelming, way too many patients crammed in a tiny waiting room (I've seen 80 patients signed in on one day) and no privacy when doing ultrasounds -- the next patient is waiting behind a curtain right next to the bed. Because she had so many patients, she spent 15 seconds (not an exaggeration) looking at my ultrasound on a tiny screen. She may be good, but she's not THAT good. She was also quick to recommend surrogacy even before I had completed my first cycle with her. I had repeated IVF failures before coming to her clinic, but she didn't have the time to really look at the possible causes. She also was a little too nonchalant after I complained of discomfort from bloating: "Oh, you're a little hyperstimulated; just eat protein and drink a lot of water." I've done IVF in two developed countries, and both clinic doctors were extremely concerned about hyperstimulation. 

2) Lilavati Hospital: I had only a consultation here in the very chaotic hospital, where I was constantly having to check in with the receptionist to make sure they hadn't forgotten about me. The doctors were pleasant and we had a perfectly fine consultation, but the main doctor, Dr. Pai, told me he had a standard protocol he used and he had an "I know best" attitude. I had already gone through that at Jaslok so I decided not to pursue IVF here.

3) Corion Fertility Clinic: Dr. Kadam's clinic is calm, and she listened to my concerns and was open to my suggestions, instead of lecturing me on how things should be done, so I decided to go with her for IVF for two rounds. I didn't get pregnant, but we did get blastocysts, which was a first for me. So now I'm considering surrogacy here. 

I hope this helps. If you have any questions, feel free to message me.


----------



## Tye

Hi Rachel how are you doing?We have a beautiful little girl with Kiran in Hyderabad India.They are fantastic.Happy to help....


----------



## sakshiatwani

Hi Rachel, I am also based out of Mumbai but I did not have a positive experience during my treatment. My extended family stays in Delhi and they suggested me Southend Fertility and Ivf in Delhi. I am currently undergoing my treatment from Dr Sonia Malik and i must say she is the best doctor i have met so far. She is highly experienced and supportive  with an equally trained team. I would really suggest you to consult them once.


----------



## oceanblue2000

Hi Tye and Sakshiatwani, congratulations!!
I just got back from Ahmedabad , went with plans of starting surrogacy. But failed to get permission from frro. Are you two from uk?? How did you get the permission?? We are stuck, embryos frozen and keeping fingers crossed ....
Please advice.


----------



## Tye

Hi Ocean why did the FRRO refuse you ? Have you been married 2 years? Heterosexual couple? I did mention this on one of my posts.The FRRO's are very strict I had 7 months of dealing with them...You have to be calm and collected and stick to your guns but you must always be extremely polite and respectful even when you want to scream lol and you must abide by the rules!
The clinic we used Kiran in Hyderabad(fantastic!!) also have a clinic in Nepal where surrogacy is legally permitted for couples who haven't been married for 2 years or are single dads or gay couples.I have friends who are using Nepal and their surrogates are pregnant.Please feel free to ask me any questions x


----------



## Want-a-baby

Dear Tye,
We are considering using Kiran IVF (Hyderabad) for surrogacy. Would you mind telling us about the costs involved?
Thank you very much,
WAB


----------



## Tye

Hi WAB Firstly Kiran is fantastic and our little girl is now 16months.The clinic offer different packages relating to your needs but all of them include everything from surrogate screening to birth and stay for IP's a period of time before and after birth at a clinic's apartment or hotel.The clinic also helps with the passport application and all legal documents for the parental order.
The packages depend on whether you are using your own eggs or donor eggs and the clinic offer a range of nationalities.We used Indian eggs and our surrogate got pregnant on our first attempt.I have spent a lot of time at the clinic over the years initially doing IVF so Ive met the surrogates (extremely well looked after ) and have met many egg donors who come from all over the world( US, South Africa..) You will need to contact the clinic directly(they can speak to you on Skype) but basically a package is around 32,000 USD about £21,000 for 4 cycles.You pay a certain amount in advance to start the process then smaller amounts at each stage of pregnancy.They also do a guaranteed pregnancy after 4 cycles or your money back!! You will receive regular scans and reports every 2/3 weeks and all the prenatal testing is done at the correct times of pregnancy.They are extremely thorough and professional and have a ** page with lots of testimonials from happy parents all over the world.I have met many of them and they have also had many couples like us from the UK.I hope this helps.I am happy to speak to you and share my experience.I have sent you a PM x


----------



## Wantafamily

Hi there


Just wondered if anyone has had experience of Dr. Shivani in sci Delhi. I have had 9 miscarriages now, started the journey when I was 30. Am now thinking of surrogacy with indian donor egg and hubs sperm, or maybe trying with own embryos- but that means another ivf cycle and I don't think I have the energy or stamina now to go through another ivf cycle.


Can i ask-


Do  I need to get legal work sorted before I go?
Has anyone done ivf in india? 
Did you do surrogacy With own embryos? Or donor? 
Were you concerned with the safety of treatment there, esp egg collection
Did you get a good outcome?


Any advice would be really appreciated.


K x


----------



## Tye

Hi there I think we have communicated before...
I have done IVF and surrogacy in India with Kiran.I met Dr Shivani at our doctor's wedding and she is lovely.I can only comment on the clinic I used which was fantastic,but I'm sure SCI is good.
We have a beautiful little girl using Indian donor eggs.I'm happy to talk to you...


----------



## Alligatorlady

Hi
This is all great info. Rokon, thanks esp for your summaries! We'd looked into all those Mumbai clinics, as well as Dr Malpani. It's too bad about Dr Parikh, because she's highly respected, and well published in the field. (Many fertility doctors are trained as obstetricians and then switch over. I think she was trained as a fertility specialist). We've heard good things about Dr Kadam. 

We chose Dr Jatin's clinic. They are kind, efficient, and have a fairly large staff. They treat patients from abroad especially nicely (they all remember your name on sight). Dr Jatin is very busy, but sometimes available to meet for a few minutes on a moment's notice, which is nice. 

On the other hand: like other Indian (possibly male) doctors, he does ultrasound a bit brusquley, and spends just a few seconds looking at the screen. Also, their paperwork (as I'm told many Indian clinics are) is not the most accurate or efficient as you might be used to. 

One interesting (positive) factor -- they were not interested in taking our money before we got there. Not even a deposit. On one hand, we were worried we'd get there, and they wouldn't know who we were and hadnt organised anything. But it was fine. They had organised everything. Other clinics demand your money beforehand, or the minute you walk in. This clinic doesnt. So it makes you feel more human.

Would be good to hear about others' experiences.


----------



## nilayamin

me and wife are trying naturally since last 7 years and did ivf as well. Still unsucessful. We are thing about surrogacy at SCI delhi and wondering to get some information. Any kind of help will be great. Hope to get some answers here about SCI

Thanks. 
nilay and bhrikuti


----------



## Wantafamily

Hiya Nilay and bhrikuti


I'm having a email conversation with sci at the mo. I went to the clinic in match and was impressed. We are due to go back in oct to mumbai also and will make a decision  re the next steps then.


Email the team at Sci and they should give you some advise.


Best of luck to you both.


R.


----------



## iyaibeji

Hi Tye,

Where did you have your surrogacy in India?


----------



## mjnbr82

Hello,
Has anyone had experience of surrogacy in India.
We are early in the process of investigating surrogacy so I am interested in hearing about other people's experiences - good or bad. 
Did you have egg collection & fertilisation at your clinic in the UK & then send embryos abroad?
Has anyone got specific clinic recommendations?
Was the UK helpful or difficult when it came to arranging to return to the UK once your baby was born? 
Thanks.


----------



## rosebud_05_99

Hi

we went to sci for surrogacy after 19 yrs of failed ivfs and miscarriages. We were very impressed with the clinic and even more so when we had twin boys born within one year of first travelling out. The highest  success rate seems to be with egg donor. Im in Ireland so cannot comment on uk process for returning home I have heard its a long process but there are uk clients who have done it. If you contact sci they may give you contact info for some of these clients and that may help with your decision.  The very best od luck xx


----------



## Tye

Hi Iyaibeji
We went to Kiran in Hyderabad ,India.We have a beautiful little girl.We live in Essex and have also done the parental order for our daughter now...not hard when you know what you are doing.Kiran are fantastic and I know them really well having had IVF with them for many years before surrogacy.Our surrogate got pregnant on our first attempt and my husband had his vasectomy reversed after 17years so we feel truly blessed!The clinic offer guaranteed packages for donor eggs and success rates are excellent.Have a look at our blog
http://wannabeafamily.blogspot.in/
I'm really happy to share our experience.Hope this helps

/links


----------



## Tye

Hi we did surrogacy at Kiran in Hyderabad and our surrogate got pregnant on our first attempt! The doctors are excellent.It takes about 6 months to get a UK passport but the clinic have great apartments and a nanny/nurse to help you.If you already have embryos they can be shipped or you can start the process in the UK and go to India at the point of egg collection.We used Indian donor eggs.
Look at our blog...hope this helps
http://wannabeafamily.blogspot.in/

/links


----------



## Alligatorlady

How did things go Rachel?


----------



## Wantafamily

Hi there ,


just wondered if anyone has heard about the ban of foreign nationals travelling to india, for surrogacy. The indian medical council has banned this since oct, but lots of lawyers and people with embryos out there are currently fighting it. I was hoping do surrogacy  with the embryos I'm hoping to make though my 2nd ivf I'm going thought the mo. Leaves me a a real cross roads and I'm unsure of what's do.


Anyone else in a similar position?


Thanks.


----------



## Blondie71

saw on bbc news approx week ago couple campaigning against the ban but it's def happening.


----------



## Want-a-baby

Unfortunately it is true...   We have been informed that frozen embryos can only be transferred to Indian surrogates until January 31 and that's it... Some people are fighting against that new law though...


----------



## LouGhevaert

Hi

Here's a link to some news coverage on the Indian surrogacy ban for foreign intended parents - http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jan/03/india-surrogate-embryo-ban-hardship-gujarat-fertility-clinic?CMP=share_btn_tw

All the best

Louisa


----------



## Tye

Any Indian couples who have Indian passports(not British passports) can do surrogacy in India....


----------



## jenni01

Dave....Having looked at your previous post to this one I see that you where fortunate to have two birth children before you actually adopted. 
We are all entitled to say how we feel about things and I appreciate that but for some people it is such a personal journey that we take with the hope of holding our child one day..
Each failure is a heartbreak but we try again or try an alternative route to get there..
For some the move to adoption is as easy as it is for some who chose surrogacy..
But it's a person's right to do what they feel is right for them...
Congratulations on your family and I hope one day to hear a child of mine call my DH "Daddy"..


----------



## staceysm

Well said Jenni.

Dave, you are entitled to your opinion, but like Jenni has stated you have two birth children, so how fortunate and lucky you are.  You chose to have your birth children and not adopt first, so like you at that time, we to want to experience and nurture our own baby.  

We looked at adoption, but was sadly advised that where we used to live, due to a high percentage of birth mothers being junkies or alcoholics, then our only option would have been to adopt a very older, challenging child with a lifetime of potential health problems.

I wish everyone the best on whatever journey they choose.

X


----------



## jenni01

Dave:: I find it rather unfortunate to have to be responding to you on a thread that has know relevance to the reason you seem to be posting!!
I find it disrespectful to the initial post and so if you have any respect for the ladies on here then I suggest you "preach" elsewhere..
But before I go I will say that you're correct in that all children deserve a loving home and that's what we all strive for..
That is why we carry on with what we do even when we are emotionally broken..
I wonder though....if your partner had not been fortunate to have had 2 children would you have gone straight for adoption or tried other avenues first?
It is easy to make judgement on other people when you are in such a position as yourself so I say to you that maybe until you have walked in our shoes that you keep your opinions to yourself..
This is a website for support and help....but sometimes and thankfully not very often there comes along a person that lowers morale..
Please enjoy your family and leave us to take the paths that we decide guilt free and without prejudice!!

I shall not respond to any further posts from you as like many others I am busy attempting to achieve my forever after and don't really need any additional stress!!


----------



## staceysm

It was my local authority who told us this when we expressed an interest!  They just pointed out the facts.  Most children up for adoption had been born to Mothers with drink and drug problems.

X


----------



## jenni01

Stacey this is a battle not worth fighting hun!!!
For some people ignorance is bliss pet!!
We know what's what hun and that's all that matters!


----------



## Tye

Here! Here! Surrogacy is never taken lightly.I almost died before we did surrogacy and as we are too old to give a baby a home so it was our only option.Knowledge and experience help to open minds and step out of the box for most people.For those ladies who have done surrogacy, we are so thankful and I'm sure you would agree ladies SO blessed and no one can burst the bubble of love we are in!!


----------



## Tye

Hi there I just wanted to share this information.If you are Indian and living in the UK and are looking to do surrogacy in India and you have not surrendered your Indian passport you can still do surrogacy and the good news is the Indian passport time takes around 7-10 days unlike when we were waiting for our UK passport 16 weeks.Sadly,foreigners can no longer do surrogacy in India ,but for the couples above there is still a way... x


----------



## Faithandpatience

Juast started following this thread 
Tye : are you planning for India


----------



## Dory10

Hi faithandpatience 

This thread hasnt been active for a year so you might not get get many replies x


----------



## Mihrimah

Hello,

I have just started looking into surrogacy. I have very complex health issues but despite this DH and I were blessed with an amazing baby boy in September 2017 conceived though DE, carried by me. It was quite risky for me to carry a baby, things went very wrong and I had to deliver 6 weeks early so I cannot consider another pregnancy. We have 3 more frozen embryos at a clinic in the UK. I would love my son to have a sibling but I am not sure where to start. 

I've read conflicting information online regarding surrogacy being banned in India. As I understand surrogacy in India is more affordable then some other countries so I wanted to explore this option. Can anyone help?

Many thanks.


----------



## miamiamo

> I've read conflicting information online regarding surrogacy being banned in India. As I understand surrogacy in India is more affordable then some other countries so I wanted to explore this option. Can anyone help?


It is banned for foreigners, but if you live or work in India, you can undergo the treatment. Hope this helps


----------



## Bdust

Mihrimah said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just started looking into surrogacy. I have very complex health issues but despite this DH and I were blessed with an amazing baby boy in September 2017 conceived though DE, carried by me. It was quite risky for me to carry a baby, things went very wrong and I had to deliver 6 weeks early so I cannot consider another pregnancy. We have 3 more frozen embryos at a clinic in the UK. I would love my son to have a sibling but I am not sure where to start.
> 
> I've read conflicting information online regarding surrogacy being banned in India. As I understand surrogacy in India is more affordable then some other countries so I wanted to explore this option. Can anyone help?
> 
> Many thanks.


Ukraine and Georgia are option to consider


----------

